# couch potatoe to 5k



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

I know I may not have read it on here, but does anyone know of this program? when I looked for it online I found one that costs 19.95 for the program, isn't there some where i could find it for free?? thanks. Pam


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

www.coolrunning.com


www.c25k.com


----------



## cindy-e (Feb 14, 2008)

I used cool running I think. It's good. 

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB (Jan 15, 2008)

thank you both for your replies. I will check it out. Pam


----------

